# correa de transmisión



## leaorleans

Hola, necesito traducir "correa de transmisión", en el texto se describe el funcionamiento de una máquina... ¡Gracias!


----------



## the_leviatan

¡Hola! Me parece que es: "Transmission belt". ¡Saludos!


----------



## leaorleans

*¡¡*Muchas gracias!!


----------



## samarkanda

Can this expression also be used metaphorically, like it is in Spanish?

El técnico de apoyo regional actuará como *correa de transmisión* entre la sede y las delegaciones.

Thanks,
samarkanda


----------



## appc

samarkanda said:


> Can this expression also be used metaphorically, like it is in Spanish?
> 
> El técnico de apoyo regional actuará como *correa de transmisión* entre la sede y las delegaciones.
> 
> Thanks,
> samarkanda



Extraña la expresión, no la conocía, acá en Chile creo que ocuparíamos "El técnico de apoyo regional actuará como *vínculo* entre la sede y las delegaciones"


----------



## pejeman

En Méxlco está de moda su uso en sentido figurado, en vez de enlace, vínculo, como señaló appc u otros similares.


----------



## Assumpta

Hi everybody! 

I rescue this thread because I think it's not clear whether you can use it metaphorically in English. Is it possible?

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## pozzo

Two things. 

1) A transmission belt doesn't sound to me like a commonly used term in English.  I think in English we would just call it a belt.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belt_(mechanical)  To me, the word transmission when used in the context of mechanical systems in English, refers specifically to the system of interconnecting gears in the drive train of automobiles.  So if you said transmission belt, then someone might think you're referring to some belt associated with a car's transmission, which would be confusing.  Correa de transmisión to me just looks like a belt.  

2) I can't think of how this term could be used metaphorically in the way that samarkanda suggested.  I think there's a good chance that the listener would be confused.  

There are doubtlessly other metaphors that could be used though.  Can you give us another example (in Spanish) of a situation where it would be used?  With just samarkanda's example, I'm not sure I have it clear.


----------



## Assumpta

Yes of course. I'm writting a text about the politicization of the field. I'm writting that there were various "correas de trasmisión" to extend the politicizacion there, as the press, the migration, the seasonal work, the trade, etc. For me in Samarkanda's example it sounded perfect.


----------



## pozzo

The politicization of what field?  Sorry, I still don't understand the example.  Do the correas de transmisión represent something that facilitates connectedness between different groups of people?


----------



## Assumpta

Sorry pozzo for this late answer, I forgot to write. I was talking about the countryside (field: campo). Yes, correas de transmisión is used in this sense in many academic articles.


----------



## pozzo

Okay, got it. Does politicization of rural areas refer to an increased involvement of political activity in rural areas, such as more visits by political candidates and more campaigning for votes in rural areas during an election?  Or raising awareness in rural areas about political matters, and increasing access to voting facilities?  Or does it refer to something else such as increased access to government services in rural areas?  Even if it is one of these things, I can't think right now of what the metaphor in English would be. Maybe after thinking about it some more  I'll come up with it; or maybe someone else will have an idea.


----------

